# Great hunt



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I met some guys from NJ on a hunt in Kansas a few years ago. I was alone and they absorbed me into their group. I invited them to Texas for some real hunting, of course.

They came a couple of times and got javies, and had a great time. Last week they came down again.

We started in Nawlins, with a party on Burbon street. The next night we went bowfishing for redfish. It was a blast. The only problem was we limited in less than an hour, the fishing was so good.

Then we drove to Texas to Diamond C near Caddo for a pig hunt. In a day and a half, we killed 6 pigs and an aoudad. We would have gotten more, but they had all the meat they could transport and the weather was ****...just above freezing and raining.

Here are a couple of poor phone pics. I should have better pics and video coming from them later.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Looks like ya'll whacked'em and stacked'em..2cool 
were the redfish shot at night??


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice....cutters on that right hog are nice.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes the bowfishing was at night...all 45 minutes of it.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Chunky said:


> Yes the bowfishing was at night...all 45 minutes of it.


Thats what happens when there are fish and you can shoot good. Congratulations. Great that you met these guys and the friendship is still going. Looks like alot of fun! You got video?


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

The Joysey Boys did video of the fishing and are sending it to me. I did my hog hunt and will post after editing...however, with all the rain, I did not get as much footage as I normally would, still I think I can make something out of it.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Awesome trip!! You guys rock!!


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

NIce. I used to take reds and trout in the LLM but gamefish status changed all that.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Good job......looks like fun.....


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Looks like a great time had by all. Congrats.


----------

